# Radiator Doesn't Quite Fit Valve



## pselbert (Jan 13, 2011)

Recently a valve on one of our radiators cracked and began leaking steam. So I tracked down a pipe wrench and a 5' length of pipe for leverage and was able to detach the radiator from the valve, and the valve from the pipe. The 1 1/4 replacement valve from the hardware store fits the pipe perfectly, but doesn't quite match up with the radiator. The threading is on the valve side, and there is a threaded collar on the radiatorit is just slightly too big to tighten onto the valve (about halfway through tightening it sort of pops and loosens).

The valve came with a new collar, but I am entirely unable to detach the old collar from the radiator. It doesn't seem to be a part of the radiator, but even with 5' of leverage I'm entirely unable to budge it.

My makeshift solution was to build up enough teflon tape on the valve side and tighten that way. Honestly, it worked alright for about 2 cycles of the radiator and then began leaking a bit.

The radiator is from the 20s and replacing it isn't really an option. Is there an adaptor I can use to step down? Some other type of tape possible? I have a micrometer, so I can measure accurately if necessary.

Thanks!


----------



## paul52446m (Jan 13, 2011)

pselbert said:


> Recently a valve on one of our radiators cracked and began leaking steam. So I tracked down a pipe wrench and a 5' length of pipe for leverage and was able to detach the radiator from the valve, and the valve from the pipe. The 1 1/4 replacement valve from the hardware store fits the pipe perfectly, but doesn't quite match up with the radiator. The threading is on the valve side, and there is a threaded collar on the radiatorit is just slightly too big to tighten onto the valve (about halfway through tightening it sort of pops and loosens).
> 
> The valve came with a new collar, but I am entirely unable to detach the old collar from the radiator. It doesn't seem to be a part of the radiator, but even with 5' of leverage I'm entirely unable to budge it.
> 
> ...



I am guessing you are talking about a brass valve and the collar in the radiator is brass also? It sounds like the collar ether had the threads striped when you took the valve off or it is cracked. If you look inside that collar that is in the radiator you might find that it takes a special wrench that goes inside the collar to remove it. I think you will find that you have to use the collar that came with the valve.  Later paul


----------



## pselbert (Jan 14, 2011)

paul52446m said:


> I am guessing you are talking about a brass valve and the collar in the radiator is brass also?



It is a brass valve, and the collar in the radiator is brass as well, though it is hard to tell as it has been painted over.



paul52446m said:


> It sounds like the collar ether had the threads striped when you took the valve off or it is cracked.



This would seem likely, but trying to put the new collar that came with the new valve onto the old valve wouldn't work either, the diameter of the old valve was just slightly too big.



paul52446m said:


> If you look inside that collar that is in the radiator you might find that it takes a special wrench that goes inside the collar to remove it. I think you will find that you have to use the collar that came with the valve.  Later paul



I think the old collar has two studs/ribs on opposing sides of the inside, as does the new one. Sounds like I need to get that wrench to fix things up.

Thanks!


----------



## paul52446m (Jan 14, 2011)

pselbert said:


> It is a brass valve, and the collar in the radiator is brass as well, though it is hard to tell as it has been painted over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   The last time i needed that wrench was about 10 years
 ago and i could not find mine so i made one and had it hardened so it would work. Any time you are working with a old cast iron radiator, you are always taking a chance that you could crack the radiator and then it junk. Even with the wrench you might have to take a LP torch and heat up the casting around the fitting, But try it with out heating. Start hitting it inside and out side with WD-40.   Later paul


----------

